# Allez 2012 Ultra torque?



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

The carbon frames seem to have sorted out the UT issues, but how is the situation for the Allez? From what I have gathered the BB shell is 42mm, but will the 42mm UT cups work or does the shell width differ from regular BB30?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

My guess is...Campy UT cranks are plug and play with a 42mm BB which most likely is a std BB-30 which will require Campy cups. If the BB is BB-30, I highly recommend you loctite the alloy Campy UT cups into the frame. Use loctite 640. The reason for this btw, is Campy UT and BB-30 is not a match made in heaven. The cups are outboard of the BB as with a threaded BSA BB. Issue here is the bearing press does not contribute to cup retention into the BB because as with a threaded BB the bearings are outboard of the BB which works better for a threaded BB. You may love your UT crank but for me if building a BB-30 bike, I would choose from one of the many BB-30 cranks out there versus retrofit a Campy crank to your bike...even if running a Campy groupset which I prefer as well.
It can work but Loctite will be your friend to retain the cups to the frame without creaking. Think of Loctite as the chemical alternative to a mechanical (threaded) fastener as is the case with a traditional threaded BB. 
Hope that helps.
BTW...your comment about carbon issues being resolved with an integrated BB...yes and no. No if the tech setting up the bike isn't informed. When it comes to BB-30, PF-30 and derivatives, set up is key...which means taking into account axial tolerance stack up...especially with wave washer cranks which should be properly shimmed to ensure adequate bearing thrust load to keep them quiet.


----------



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

Thans for the reply!

I have used the 42-cups on my BH G5 without any problems, but I'm also 150lbs so that may help. Think I actually used some copper based anti-seize ...
Definitely considering a BB30 crankset by the way, and since I'll be riding for Spesh through a sponsor program in my club the S-works crankset may be a decent alternative. Mtb is my area so just trying to cut the costs everywhere else.

Think I read somewhere that the shell width was 84.5, which will exclude the UT. If anyone could measure their 2012 bb shell that would be great.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

If you think about it...antiseize it the opposite of what you want. The reason why it worked it because you must of had a decent press and also ran good axial preload to keep thrust pressure on the bearings which kept the cups in place. If the Allez has an alloy BB shell which I presume it does...then use green 640 loctite to retain the cups. You are doing the right thing by confirming BB shell width. Specialized BB-30's are typically 70mm wide...not to be confused with PF-30.
By asking around a bit which is what you are doing, you will be able to figure out if the cups you have will give you the right width for the Cranks. I run Campy UT btw with threaded BB outboard cups and am a fan of the design. But Campy UT cranks on a BB-30 frameset is a bit of a kluge honestly. If I were you...I would ebay the Campy cranks and get another BB30 crank...you will get good money for your Campy cranks.


----------



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

The press fit was pretty tight on the cups as well, but yeah, locticte next time.
Here in Norway we also have the option of getting a Tarmac Pro frameset which has a threaded BB so that's another option. Don't like the color though, so favoring the S-works crank + Allez. Putting makeup on a pig ...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I believe Specialized offering the Pro including Roubaix Pro with threaded BB is deliberate. For the average guy, a threaded BB is easier to set up. Weight savings isn't appreciable or stiffness really for that matter when going to a BB-30 but directionally correct if performance is the ultimate goal.
S work cranks are generally liked..but lots of great BB30 cranks out there. Sram Force is a very good value BB30 crank for example. Be sure to post what you do with pics to show which direction you went...lots of options.


----------



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

Yup, will keep you posted. Hopefully I'll score a nice deal on the S-works crank ... can't stand the thought of Forcing the Italian


----------

